# Miscarriage at home?? I need info ASAP!



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't seem to find any info on having a miscarriage without seeing a doctor/midwife.

I'm pretty sure I'm having a m/c. Started brown spotting a couple of days ago, now bleeding red blood heavily, painful cramping, etc. I am about 6 weeks along. I'm supposed to be interviewing a midwife on Saturday, and have no primary caregiver. I also have no insurance, and do not want to go to the emergency room if I can avoid it.

Can I have this miscarriage at home? How long does a miscarriage usually last? And what normally happens?

Thanks so much for any info, I'm a mess right now.


----------



## SilverLace (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Mama- I bet you can call that midwife you are interviewing- she can probably give you specifics.

Many women do stay home during a miscarriage. The main things to watch for are excessive bleeding and infection.









So sorry.


----------



## mandms (Mar 22, 2008)

awww..huge hugs mama!!
im so sorry.

a couple of things to keep in mind (and i am in no way a medical professional.. just been there done that)
keep hydrated. eat, even if youre not overly hungry, try to eat a few small meals a day
rest and be very gentle with yourself.
if you are soaking more than a pad an hour or if you start feeling dizzy light headed its time to bite the bullet and go in.
honestly if you have any signs of infection/smell/fever.. id go in as well.
tylenol for pain, and i always stuck with showers instead of baths to be on the safe side for a week or so.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a natural loss at home and was a little bit further along than you. Mine was very similar to labor for about 6 hours. Yes it seemed like the bleeding was heavy, yes I soaked more than a pad worth in an hour at times with clots some of them large. It was fine though, I talked to my midwife just because the advice I'd gotten from others made it seem like something was wrong but she assured me I was fine and I was. Physically at least.


----------



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

(tmi) I just passed a pretty big blood clot, and it seems like the cramps and bleeding have subsided a bit. But I was soaking a (very thin) pad within the hour.

How do I know if I have an infection?
This is all so new to me, and happening so fast. I just want to have as much info as I can before I make a decision to go anywhere or not.

Thank you again mamas, you don't know how helpful you are being right now.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

The women in the pregnancy and loss forum will have a lot information they can share with you. I miscarried at almost 9 weeks, and had about 8 hours of painful cramping and heavy bleeding, but never soaking more than a thick pad in an hour. If you are soaking through more than a thick pad in an hour then there's reason to be concerned, but if not then you don't really need to see anyone. Signs of infection include fever, discharge, and odor, and can occur if the miscarriage is incomplete. Again, please head over to the pregnancy and loss forum....there are a lot of wonderful women who have, unfortunately, been were you are now and can provide more information. I only bled heavily for about those 8 hours, and after that the bleeding subsided to spotting by the end of two weeks.

I'm so sorry....take care of yourself physically and emotionally. Its a very painful and difficult time that I wish you weren't going through.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Hey, mama!! I'm sorry you're going through this. I imagine you've completed the miscarriage by now but I wanted to offer my support and suggestions.

I had an 11 week miscarriage that was pretty "efficient". I really felt the end and I felt my uterus go back and it was like I just knew it was complete. Are you feeling that?

I think I spotted a bit for a few following days but felt "not pregnant" right the next day.

I think that if you don't feel like it was complete you may want to get checked? Other mamas have some good advice on that.

I'm not sure if this is necessary if you miscarry at 6 weeks but do you happen to know your RH status (- or + blood type)? If not, or if you want to look into that, there's plenty of info on this forum.

As far as if you should go somewhere -- I think that has a lot to do with how you feel. I felt "good" after. I was sad, don't get me wrong but physically (in my uterus) I felt good. My body, on the other hand, felt like I had been hit by a bus. I didn't go other than to swing my my MW for a Rogahm shot (I'm RH-). Later, around 2 months after the MC I decided to get an annual.

How are you feeling right now? Physically, emotionally?

The pregnancy loss section can be a great help as well.

Take care, mama.


----------



## babyjelly (Jan 12, 2008)

I've had seven m/c at home, six without even a call to a professional. Mine have all been in the 4-6 week range, except one at 9, and none of them have been physically traumatic. These other women have given you great advice. The only thing I can add is to trust your intuition. If your gut says to go in, do.
Be gentle with yourself, mama.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## potatocraft (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandms* 
awww..huge hugs mama!!
im so sorry.

a couple of things to keep in mind (and i am in no way a medical professional.. just been there done that)
keep hydrated. eat, even if youre not overly hungry, try to eat a few small meals a day
rest and be very gentle with yourself.
if you are soaking more than a pad an hour or if you start feeling dizzy light headed its time to bite the bullet and go in.
honestly if you have any signs of infection/smell/fever.. id go in as well.
tylenol for pain, and i always stuck with showers instead of baths to be on the safe side for a week or so.

THIS totally this! I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I have had 3 miscarriages. 2 were D&Cs and 1 was at home. And the one at home was by far the most therapeutic. and least physically painful of any of them.


----------



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you Crayfishgirl, IdentityCrisisMama, Potatocraft, and Babyjelly. I'm really appreciative of your thoughts, info, and good vibes









I didn't even know their was a preg and loss forum, I was just so frantic for info earlier, this was the first place I went. I will for sure go there and check it out, I know it will be helpful in this time to come.

I feel alot better now. I have passed a few bigger, and now smaller globs of blood. Nothing smelly, and no more cramping. So those are good signs. I also was able to talk to my first midwife who is in another state, and she reassured me that everything was fine.
My intuition tells me I'm okay, and my body is healing itself, and taking care of all of this.

It just feels so sad every time I flush away a bloody glob. I feel like I'm flushing my baby away.

Thanks so much again to everyone for their help and support, I honestly don't know what I would have done without you.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My recent one in June I was about 8 weeks along. I started spotting on Friday and spent that day and most of Saturday resting. I was in the tub a lot on Sunday. It was like labor sort of. The contractions weren't really intense, more like really bad cramps. Lots of bleeding and clots but not enough to require medical attention. Early Monday morning I woke up feeling really funny between my legs, like I had been squeezing my vagina closed or something. My son had an appointment so we went and I was hoping not to pass the baby while I was out. Got back home and passed the placenta then, so I think I must have passed the baby early that morning and not noticed it. After that the cramping died down and I bled lightly for another 10 days or so.

As the other women said, if you are soaking a pad in an hour or less, go to the ER. Also watch for fever or a bad smell coming from the vagina.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *entiti* 
T
My intuition tells me I'm okay, and my body is healing itself, and taking care of all of this.











I felt the same way. It was strange to have a loss like that and feel so bad about loosing a baby but at the same time feel so in tune with my body. Very odd feeling.

I hope you're getting all the support you need and you make time to take good care of yourself in the next few weeks.


----------



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

You mamas are wonderful. So many thanks to you all.

I am bleeding a lot after some of the big globs of blood, but then it slows down until next time. Can anyone tell me what exactly are the globs of blood? Are they just clots, or parts of....I have no idea. They look and smell healthy, though. Just wondering what they are?


----------



## VodkaTonic (Nov 5, 2005)

Are they dark and sort of jelly-like? They are blood clots. I had an 8-week loss and was told that the dark jelly-like blood is blood clots. I had the placenta and fetus stuck in my cervix and went to the ER, and they let me look at it after they removed it. It was lighter in color and spongy-looking. I hope this helps.

And I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks so much VodkaTonic.

I have had alot of dark jelly-like globs, or I guess blood clots. Is this normal? I'm having one now come out with some blood every 10 minutes or so. But I feel fine, no more uncomfortable cramping or smells. I feel fairly energetic, just a little emotional.

Does everyone at this stage of pregnancy pass the placenta?
Sorry for asking so many questions. I feel okay, I've just got such a worry bug since all of this started happening. ugh.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

I'm really no expert but I think at 6 weeks the body would be able to pass it all very well on its own. Some women don't even know they're pregnant at 6 weeks and just think they're having a heavy and late period.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 21, 2005)

If you fill more than 2 pads an hour or develop a fever, vomit too much or feel faint you should get care. I'm VERY sorry this is happening to you. I called the nurse hotline when I was still in Canada when I thought I was having a m/c, the guy said your body is kind of like a computer, it runs checks on the pregnancy, if something is amiss then it deals with it. Perhaps take some Tylenol for pain control?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *entiti* 

Does everyone at this stage of pregnancy pass the placenta?

Even at 11 weeks I did not pass the baby and placenta in two stages like you do birth. What I think happened to me was I passed the fetus and the placenta together. I definitely passed one large thing and the rest was small clots and blood. (I did not see what I passed because I had the pleasure of (MAJOR TMI ALERT!) clearing my bowels and vomiting before I passed the fetus/placenta.) I do regret not being able to see it.

I hope you're feeling well today.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss









I'm moving this to the Pregnancy and Birth Loss forum.


----------



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all of your help and support.
And I'm sorry for Your losses as well.

I'm feeling okay today, just a little physically exhausted. The bleeding has let up some, and the blood clots have slowed down, too. It was hard nursing my 20 month old dd last night, and moving around with her little restless body.
But I was never so glad to be snuggled up next to my precious girl.









How long do you normally have to take it easy? Dh has to go back to work on Tuesday, and I take care of dd myself. We live in a new state, so I don't have anyone to help with her, and right now I feel like I can't lift a thing, let alone 23 pounds.

Thanks again mamas, you really are the only support I have right now, and it means the world to me


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

I had a loss at 12 weeks in June. I miscarried Tuesday morning and got out of the house for the first time on Friday. Back to work on Monday.
I was surprised that at first I was just dealing with things physically and it took about a week and a half before the hormone swing hit me. My poor partner didn't see it coming!

Really take care of yourself for the next couple of weeks physically and emotionally.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I think I miscarried on a Friday and started school on Monday. DC was quite old at the time so didn't require lifting so I can't really say. I do remember carrying my books around and it was a bit difficult - like my muscles were weak and prone to exhaustion so I would say that you should try to snuggle her on a chair, bed, sofa and limit the carrying.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Hugs to you!
I didn't really take it easy after my m/c at home. I just took ibuprofen for the pain for a couple days, but continued to lift heavy objects(DD)and even continued my exercise program. I took vitamins,ate healthy, and slept a bit more but other then that nothing else.


----------



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks again mamas.
This forum really helps alot, and it makes me a little happy to know if another woman is going though the same situation, she could find this and it could give her some sort of peace.

I'm doing alot better. Just feels like I'm on my cycle now. I really didn't realize a m/c was so common. What a strange feeling. It is somewhat comforting to know, though, that your body takes care of itself pretty thoroughly. I just want all of it to be over, I'm ready to go back to normal with dd. I bet she's wondering why mama has been lying down all weekend! I'm glad this process isn't too terribly long. Feels unreal, like a dream.

Thanks again for all of the reassuring words, and sharing your experiences with me.


----------



## marypants (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a very similar experience. (TMI) I cleared my bowls much like a start to a heavy period. I then went walked the dog and as soon as I came back heavy cramping started and what felt like (based on my reading, not experience) labor pains started and blood was coming out quickly. The pain got so bad at one point I vomited in the tub while I was on toilet. Then I had one mass pass and I felt normal after that. No more extreme bleeding and no pain. After that it was like a normal period, only it lasted about 4 days longer than normal. With some light spotting for a few more days after that.


----------

